# Original short story "The Librarian" with illustrations



## Tengu91 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey everyone! This is something my friend Larry and I put together. It doesn't connect to crust life or travel, other than it was written by a nomad like me, but I'm still proud of the final product and think Larry's work as an illustrator is absolutely beautiful! It's not a long story, only about 1,300 words, but if you've got some time to kill or need a quick break I hope you'll read it! I'm still in Mexico and using this time between travels to write full time. If you want to see more, check out my author's page at:

and be sure to follow Larry's page as well!

https://www.facebook.com/Lwadeart/















Thanks for reading everyone! I hope you're all staying safe out there.

I'm also interviewing people taking part in the protests and sharing them on my FaceBook page ( Security Check Required - http://www.FaceBook.com/NikolasTMonastere ) so if anyone has any protest stories they'd like the world to know, contact me and we can set up an interview! Stay safe my friends.


----------

